# Romsey @ South Coast Caravan & Motorhome Show, Broadlands,



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

There has been a new Show Rally added to the rally programme. The Show Rally is at South Coast Caravan & Motorhome Show, Broadlands, Romsey in Romsey , starting 03/04/2014

More information will be available at the following url once the entry has been approved and active (Normally within 24hrs): 
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=409

If you have any questions about the rally or want to chat about it then please post in this thread.


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

*New Attendee Added*

clive1821 has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

*New Attendee Added*

rosalan has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

rayc has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## ICDSUN2 (Nov 16, 2010)

*New Attendee Added*

ICDSUN2 has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

*New Attendee Added*

clianthus has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

brillopad has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## allan01273 (May 23, 2007)

*New Attendee Added*

allan01273 has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## BritStops (Mar 3, 2011)

This is one of our favourite shows. Not the biggest but in a lovely location and just a short walk into Romsey. See you there folks! 

Steve


----------



## FloridaLil (Feb 15, 2013)

*New Attendee Added*

FloridaLil has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## KeiththeBigUn (Oct 3, 2007)

*New Attendee Added*

KeiththeBigUn has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## oxford-wanderer (May 20, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

oxford-wanderer has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## starburst2 (May 12, 2013)

*New Attendee Added*

jbumfrey has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## pepe (May 9, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

pepe has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## dangerous (May 1, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

dangerous has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Anyone else would like to join us? should be a good weekend with plenty to do...


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Booking for this show closes at *5.30pm on Friday 28th March*

So if you want to go please add your self to the rally list and get booking

Those still un confirmed on the rally list are

rosalan
KeithThe BigUn
jbumfrey
dangerous

Have any of you now booked please???

Jacquie


----------



## oxford-wanderer (May 20, 2008)

Anyone received their tickets yet?


Paul


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

oxford-wanderer said:


> Anyone received their tickets yet?
> 
> Paul


Paul, They do not send tickets out but you should have got an email including a pdf Booking Confirmation confirming the booking which you print off and take with you. It does not mention MHF but I am assured that is not a problem. This is copied from mine;

OVERNIGHT CAMPING CONFIRMATION
Name of Show - The South Coast Caravan & Motorhome Show, Broadlands, Romsey
Date of Show - 4th, 5th, & 6th April 2014
Amount Paid - £36.00
Nights Booked - Thursday - Friday - Saturday - Sunday
You will be met by a member of Appletree Exhibitions on arrival. Please bring a copy of this letter with you and we will issue you with your wristbands etc.
You are welcome to arrive at anytime between 12pm and 6.00pm. In the event of any problems please telephone 01395 269869 or 07442 509630.
Directions to the show are enclosed.
We look forward to meeting you at the event and hope that you enjoy our show.
Apple Tree Exhibitions

Ray


----------



## KeiththeBigUn (Oct 3, 2007)

I have tried twice to book tickets, both times I have left a message for a call-back. So far I have not heard anything and I am aware booking closed today.

I will confirm our attendance as soon as I have manged to book.

Keith


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

KeiththeBigUn said:


> I have tried twice to book tickets, both times I have left a message for a call-back. So far I have not heard anything and I am aware booking closed today.
> 
> I will confirm our attendance as soon as I have manged to book.
> 
> Keith


You will be able to pay on the gate Keith, well that has happened the last few years, I'll call paul and just make sure and they are all at Chepstow this weekend


----------



## warrenmac (Jul 28, 2008)

I booked earlier this week after a PM exchange with Clive regarding late arrival. The booking covers Friday and Saturday. An email confirmation arrived, but no request for payment as yet.


----------



## KeiththeBigUn (Oct 3, 2007)

Had a call back from Sarah (from Chepstow) today, she has taken my card detail for payment, just waiting for the email confirmation. ;-)


----------



## KeiththeBigUn (Oct 3, 2007)

I can be confirmed now as attending, I will try to do this when I get home late tonight, if I can find the email. 

I received my email confirmation this afternoon.


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

KeiththeBigUn said:


> I can be confirmed now as attending, I will try to do this when I get home late tonight, if I can find the email.
> 
> I received my email confirmation this afternoon.


Don't worry Keith I have done it for you.....

Looking forward to seeing you both...


----------



## warrenmac (Jul 28, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

warrenmac has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Many thanks to Clive for his marshaling and for everyone for making my Birthday a memorable one. Ray & Lesley


----------



## ICDSUN2 (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks Clive

Another great weekend.



Regard
Pam


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Clive, it's appreciated.

Sorry we had to slope off early but the combination of Jens swollen glands, steady drizzle, and the prospect of even more noise from the entertainment tent drove us away on Saturday afternoon. Hopefully she'll be feeling better in a few days.


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

gaspode said:


> Thanks Clive, it's appreciated.
> 
> Sorry we had to slope off early but the combination of Jens swollen glands, steady drizzle, and the prospect of even more noise from the entertainment tent drove us away on Saturday afternoon. Hopefully she'll be feeling better in a few days.


No issues its a pleasure thanks for coming all the same, I hope Jen gets better very soon looking forward to seeing you both at Newbury


----------



## allan01273 (May 23, 2007)

Hi Clive Thanks for another good weekend at Romsey - we really like this Show and not too far from "home". Sad that the weather let us down - even sadder when our son told us it was lovely at home and he was in shorts and sunglasses!!! And a very nice guy came and towed us off! Still raining as we type  

Thanks to fellow MHF people - good to meet up again and look forward to seeing you on a field (dry field) some time soon. 

Hope you are feeling better soon Jen.

Allan & Dorothy (allan01273)


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Allan, thank you for the feedback I enjoyed the rally and thank you all for making it a good time, I am sorry you had to be towed off not suprising as it poored with rain over night.... looking forward to see you both soon...


----------



## warrenmac (Jul 28, 2008)

Hello Clive,

Thank you for your late-night welcome on Friday and your thoughtful Stewarding at Romsey.

I am sorry we did not get to see anyone else: I used to live in Romsey, so part of this trip was nostalgic, and we had an obligation for dinner in Berties on Saturday.

We look forward to being more sociable at a future Rally. 
And if the weather is the same, remembering to bring the Brasher boots...

Warren and Liz


----------

